# inexpensive pad printing machine?



## TenaciousFlea (Mar 3, 2017)

hi. great forum y'all have here. can anyone point me in the right direction to find an inexpensive pad printing machine? i don't do a lot. maybe 20 items a run a few times a month. pens, golf balls, bottles. that kind of stuff. thanks so much.


----------



## Inkslinger11 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey not sure if you ever found anything but I'm looking at pad printers today for printing neck labels. Sounds like with the low quantities you should be looking at a manual pad stamper which are a fraction of the cost of the auto ones.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

me too looking for a manual pad printer


----------



## ajmonka (Oct 11, 2017)

There are two manual pad printing machines out there.. Unfortunately I can only think of one right now. If the other pops in my brain, I'll let you know.

The one is called Imprintor

I have no affiliation with them.

Andy


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks ajmonka, is a very expensive pad printer


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

hey, found this one


----------

